# Normal Droppings?



## AlfieTheBird (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry for the kind of gross pictures, but I'm wondering what could have caused this. My bird Alfie (I found out she's a girl but I still call her Alfie!) seemed perfectly fine to me this morning, but when I took her out of her cage to hang with me on her playpen I noticed she pooped twice in the span of about 5 minutes and one of her droppings was very wet and had a yellowish tint to the liquid. I'm monitoring her and she seems fine otherwise acting normal (except a little more vocal than normal) but I was just wondering if anyone knows what may cause this and if I should be concerned this is the beginning of a bigger issue. 

The pictures are of the two poops and then a pic of her from yesterday. 

Dani :blue pied:


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Cute budgie. Sometimes when budgies are stressed they will do a very watery poop like that. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Alfie looks very sweet. 
If she continues to have abnormal droppings, then it would be best for you to take her to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums - Talk Budgies Forums
Let's Talk Budgies! - Talk Budgies Forums
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums
Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense - Talk Budgies Forums
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50+ Common Budgie Dangers To Watch Out For - Talk Budgies Forums

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old - Talk Budgies Forums
When We Don't Want Eggs

Cage sizes. - Talk Budgies Forums
Essentials to a Great Cage - Talk Budgies Forums
Resource Directory - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

